# Star Wars: Jay Jay Binks?



## Grenadier (Sep 12, 2006)

Never heard of this character until now:

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jay-Jay_Binks

A shame Jar Jar didn't end up the same way...



> *Jay-Jay Binks* was a Gungan that enrolled in Fett Club to become a Mandalorian. However, he was killed by the Mandalorian instructor, as he was ineligible to apply due to the seventh rule of Fett Club: "No Gungans. Ever."


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL...  :lfao:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 12, 2006)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## crushing (Sep 12, 2006)

Yousa posta funny one.  Makes meesa laugh it do.  Danks fordat.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 12, 2006)




----------

